
The Us’s Spy System of the Future – It’s Sentient - nwrk
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/31/20746926/sentient-national-reconnaissance-office-spy-satellites-artificial-intelligence-ai
======
Aperocky
> Sentient is (or at least aims to be) an omnivorous analysis tool, capable of
> devouring data of all sorts, making sense of the past and present,
> anticipating the future, and pointing satellites toward what it determines
> will be the most interesting parts of that future.

LMAO. My tax dollar being wasted in real time. In addition to going completely
to the contrary of the unix philosophy, the massive inefficiency of the
government and lack of talents will create a clusterfuck that would make
Oracle Database look like best coding practice. The spokesperson judging by
content know precisely 0 about how the thing would actually work (provide that
it _will_ somehow work) technically.

